#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  I'm flooded in... and the water is still rising!

## kingwilly

The rains started yesterday, basically have not let up, last night the power went off and I woke up in a hot sweat, reset the power and realised that the road outside had disappeared. The neighbours house boys accoss the road were busy trying to move their 3rd up higher up their small drive, serves them right for having too many cars really! 

Cant go to work, so stuck at home for a day, the only shame of it is the girlfriend stayed at her place last night not mine so I'm stuck at home with only internet, TV, xbox to keep me amused! 

 

this is from my study upstairs looking outside the window.



I'm fortunate that my house is raised about 3-4 feet higher than the road! You can see the angle of the drive of my neighbours 2nd car! hehe



Thats looking down the road, the grass on the left side is my garden, which is on a 3 foot retaining wall above the footpath which is above the road.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> so I'm stuck at home with only internet, TV, xbox to keep me amused!


Not for long by the looks of it.
 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> so I'm stuck at home with only internet, TV, xbox to keep me amused!
> 
> 
> Not for long by the looks of it.


I really dont understand wot u mean, but i've made a new years resolution to ignore your crappy comments and put downs, oh yes and to red u as much as i can on dat other channel! 

Actually i was planning to go the pub this arvo to watch the cricket.....  :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i mean that I am surprised that you have any electricity or phone lines that allow you the simple pleasures.
Thtyim was flooded in Phrae and was offline for about 3 months.

That's a baby flood that is.

Not that I care, but where have you been anyway.





> red u as much as i can on dat other channe


I've quit that place for being crap.

----------


## kingwilly

> i mean that I am surprised that you have any electricity or phone lines that allow you the simple pleasures.
> Thtyim was flooded in Phrae and was offline for about 3 months.
> 
> That's a baby flood that is.
> 
> Not that I care, but where have you been anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh IC - I do suspect it will kill the elec soonish.  :Sad:  offline for 3 MONTHS !!! that'd kill me! And i dont just mean no teakdoor! 

Baby flood is just starting, since i took those piccies and hour ago the water has risen a couple more inches, its lapping at the back wheels of my car in the drive.

The word is tho, that Jakarta floods normally peak a day or two AFTER the rain as the water travels down from the hills around Bogor! 

So it could be getting a lot wetter for me!

Not really been anyway, just havin a bit of a break!

----------


## William

> I've quit that place for being crap.


I have to say old fellow, you were crap.

KW - enjoy the rains  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

cheers william! I'll be back in town middle of next month we'll have a beer or 3. 



they are trying to jack the car up i think!

----------


## William

> cheers william! I'll be back in town middle of next month we'll have a beer or 3.


Hadn't you heard old boy, everyone has gone 'dry' here in LoS - bloody boring place these days  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dougal

Ooh! goody, a weather thread - I like those. Blowing a gale here in Hua Hin.

Spot prize time. When and where would you have heard these immortal words: "What's the weather like where you are Judith?"

----------


## ChiangMai noon

It's really rather clement up here.
Not a cloud in the sky, nice and warm.
A gentle prelude to the coming heat.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> 
>  
> cheers william! I'll be back in town middle of next month we'll have a beer or 3. 
> 
> 
> Hadn't you heard old boy, everyone has gone 'dry' here in LoS - bloody boring place these days


I thought it was only the welsh git up north that quit the booze, has MtD wilted under female pressure also?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

You might scoff Willy but you might also consider taking a leaf out of our books.
 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> You might scoff Willy but you might also consider taking a leaf out of our books.


here we go, the preaching of the self righteous! 

besides I havent had anyting to drink for 2 days now!  :Smile:

----------


## William

not too sure about MtD - but I did notice a few posters now have these

8 days..900,000...78kg

signatures these days.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I notice you finally worked out how to do an avatar William.
I'm slightly dismayed at the message however.
Alcohol is a killer as well as making you a fat, poor bastard.
It's really nothing to joke about.

----------


## MeMock

welcome back willy - bout bloody time.

----------


## William

^^I had finally found an AV I could relate to, given that every other fucker here has signed the pledge...


...BTW - hows the smoking coming along?

----------


## kingwilly

> ^^I had finally found an AV I could relate to, given that every other fucker here has signed the pledge...
> 
> 
> ...BTW - hows the smoking coming along?


mate - i still smoke like a chinemy - onto the Kretek ones now, they are great! 

the local news show nearly all of jakarta has shut down....

Cheers MM, paying attention to the cricket? I got the internet radio on...

not sure if I should be posting in the world cup thread or the AShes thread!

but england 43 off of 9 overs

----------


## kingwilly

> I notice you finally worked out how to do an avatar William.


 
Ah ic - i have the view avatars option turned off, perhaps I should turn it back on.....?

----------


## William

don't worry mate - it'll all be over by tea-time.  Hell, the Poms couldn't even beat the Kiwis

----------


## benbaaa

Good luck, KW.  I remember sitting in my living room 18 months ago watching the water rise inexorably, wondering when the power would go off and whether the water would come inside the house.  I was lucky.   :Very Happy: 

Any snakes, scorpions and centipedes making their way inside your place?

----------


## kingwilly

no snakes yet, couple of rats tho...

----------


## klongmaster

^^excellent av KW...

----------


## hillbilly

> no snakes yet, couple of rats tho...


Pics? And hang in there!

----------


## William

an update:

*Floods paralyse Indonesian capital*
**


Jakarta - Floods blocked roads and railways in Jakarta and thousands of people abandoned their homes in low-lying areas as torrential downpours virtually paralysed the Indonesian capital Friday.
Streets normally jammed with traffic were quiet as floods brought public transport to a near-standstill, preventing many people from getting to work or school.
"I have been waiting for my bus for almost an hour. They are very few and far between and, when it comes, it is packed," said Hana, waiting in Kampung Melayu bus terminal for a bus to her office in central Jakarta.
President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono was also reportedly working from home.
Sutiyoso, the governor of Jakarta, put the entire city on emergency alert, with the worst-hit areas in the west on the highest warning level.
"All places are in the third alert situation except west Jakarta area like Angke where ... it is in the first alert situation as it has been inundated by three-metre (ten-foot) waters," he said, according to the state Antara news agency.
The floods have forced thousands of people to flee homes in lower-lying areas and districts along river banks, following heavy rains that have lashed the capital since Wednesday.
Indonesian Red Cross volunteers were cooking and delivering food to people stranded in their flooded homes or sheltering on the side of streets.
"We opened a public kitchen on Wednesday in East Jakarta for 2,300 people and in South Jakarta for 4,500 people," Indra from the Red Cross crisis centre told AFP.
Teams in inflatable boats rescued women clutching their babies from flooded houses in the worst-hit districts, television pictures showed.
In other areas people waded through waist-deep floods trying to get to work while children played in the muddy brown waters, making the most of a day off school.
Sutiyoso said 80 mobile water pumps had been deployed in an effort to reduce the flood levels in the worst-hit areas.
The key M. H. Thamrin highway, which runs north to south through the city, was flooded up to half a metre, causing traffic jams.
The Meteorology and Geophysics office said Jakarta could expect still more rain over the next few days.
"There is the potential for more heavy rains this month such as what we are experiencing these past few days in Jakarta, Bekasi and Tangerang," meteorologist Puguh told AFP. 
He said the rainy season had arrived late and was expected to end in March.
"The situation is not as bad as during 2002 because there is only moderate rain in Bogor and Depok," Puguh said.
Nearby Bogor and Depok are at a higher elevation and rain falling there could exacerbate the floods in Jakarta.
In 2002, floods killed as many as 40 Jakartans and some 300,000 were forced to seek refuge in mosques, schools and even cemetreies.
Antara reported the main toll road connecting the capital with Bogor was blocked, with Jakarta-bound traffic forced to turn back 13 kilometres (eight miles) from the capital.
The main toll road connecting Jakarta and Tangerang was also closed and most train services were cancelled or running infrequently.
Batavia, the former Dutch colonial port from which modern Jakarta grew, was built on marshland and some areas of the capital remain below sea level.
Governor Sutiyoso said flood management would be improved if the 24-kilometre eastern canal flood system was completed.

Agence France Presse

----------


## peterpan

> an update:
> 
> *Floods paralyse Indonesian capital*
> **
> 
> 
> Jakarta -
> In 2002, floods killed as many as 40 Jakartans and some 300,000 were forced to seek refuge in mosques, schools and even cemetreies.
> 
> Agence France Presse


Now you got me fearing for your life KW, never mind I will say a prayer for you or a wailing to Allah, whichever you would prefer. Don't worry you will be alright, but if your not do you have anything of wortyh I might like?

----------


## hillbilly

You finally made CNN!  However, you heard it first on TD! :Smile:  

Hang in there, KW!
100,000 homeless in Jakarta floods - CNN.com

----------


## RDN

> ...Spot prize time. When and where would you have heard these immortal words: "What's the weather like where you are Judith?"


Did anyone answer this? I reckon it was "Family Favourites", UK radio, BBC Home service, Sunday lunch times, said to Judith Chalmers by Cliff Michelmore. Or was it Michael Aspel? 

I quite liked "Wakey, wAAAAAAAkey!!" Da-da-da-da-da-daaaaa!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dougal

> Originally Posted by Dougal
> 
> 
> ...Spot prize time. When and where would you have heard these immortal words: "What's the weather like where you are Judith?"
> 
> 
> Did anyone answer this? I reckon it was "Family Favourites", UK radio, BBC Home service, Sunday lunch times, said to Judith Chalmers by Cliff Michelmore. Or was it Michael Aspel? 
> 
> I quite liked "Wakey, wAAAAAAAkey!!" Da-da-da-da-da-daaaaa!


I think it was called Family Favourites but it was the Christmas Day broadcast with a live link up to British Overseas Forces around the world. 

How I used to dread Sunday afternoons around the dinner table with Sing Something Simple - music to commit suicide to.

Anyway you win the prize which is a free bar fine at Obsessions in Nana Plaza, just ask for 69.

----------


## MeMock

whats happening KW?

----------


## El Gibbon

According to CNN the city is under up to 3 meters at some points and electricity is out in most areas.

Doubt KW can access the site.

E. G.

----------


## dirtydog

He is probably dead, that will teach him not to post on td for a couple of days, it's obviously Gods will, 2 days he didnt post here so God flooded him out so he didn't have an option, but God is obviously not forgiving enough and some highly poisonous snake has probably killed him while trying to get out of the floods, shame really, his english language skills were progressing so well.

----------


## KID

A neighbor of the wifes family in the Philippines has fish ponds. 
the river near their home flooded the area and the man lost his whole investment coz the fish swam out of the ponds when they flooded.
the man lost his mind when he lost his investment and basically just sits in the yard like he is mentally ill now.

never understood why he didn't just get some fencing and poles and fence in the ponds so the fish couldn't escape?????

It is amazing that you see some of these Asian people who are *EXTREMELY* intelligent when it comes to business sense, but they have no *COMMON SENSE*

----------


## kingwilly

> According to CNN the city is under up to 3 meters at some points and electricity is out in most areas.
> 
> Doubt KW can access the site.
> 
> E. G.


Correct! So DD and Peterpan can go jump! 

The Internet, Cable TV, phone and mobile services and most ATM's have been down. We've had a respite of 2 days - the flood waters had receded and clean up started.

Last night the rains started again, I'm at work - but my street is again at ankle depth!

So more pics as I up load them - the 'fault' has been laid upon the city planning which has allowed business etc to build all over Jakarta without thought for infastructure. Apparently Jakarta has something like 2-3% of the city set aside as green areas when it should be somethign like 20% ...whatever.

----------


## kingwilly

some more pics here - mind you these where taken Sunday arvo when the rains and water had receded somewhat. My house was saved due to the fact it sits over a metre higher than the street. But to get out I had to wade through waist deep water.



this box is the guards gate to my housing complex behind is a little river.



kids were having fun, boats out, a floating mattress.



no - that's not my house.



those 2 bridges show the location of the little river ? stream that gives my housing complex its name.

----------


## kingwilly

this is my house front.

----------


## Eliminator

KW, just glad to hear you're ok.

----------


## kingwilly

> KW, just glad to hear you're ok.


cheers mate, its all been a bit of a laff and joke so far ( ie - no work fri-mon) 

obviously there are other ppl in JKt less well off than myself - so no disrespect intentended to them.

but the news channels are all suggesting the heavy rains will continue for about another 2 weeks.  :Sad:  

a few people have died so far = mostly through electrocution! 

the craxy thing is that every year we KNOW jkt is going to flood - and whats done about it???

----------


## kingwilly

news info




> *Floods hit some 75% of Jakarta, kill 29 people* 
> 
> JAKARTA (Agencies): Flooding in Jakarta has affected around 75 percentof the city, an official said Monday as the death toll from thedisaster hit 29. Some 340,000 others have been forced from theirhomes. 
> Storm waters that inundated scores of residential areas andshopping districts late last week were still three meters (feet)deep in places, witnesses and an official say. 
> "As of today, 75 percent of Jakarta remains flooded," saidAnwar Arifin, from Jakarta's flood information center. 
> Meanwhile, the Jakarta Police recorded that the flood, which have occurred since Friday, had killed at least 29 people. The reasons of their deaths include electricity shortcuts, dragged by water flows, and illness. 
> Boats ferried emergency supplies to desperateresidents of as overflowing rivers again burst their banksfollowing days of rain. 
> The Meteorology and Geophysics Agency (BMG) has forecast rainfor the next two weeks. 
> Hundreds of people remained on the second floors of theirhouses Sunday, either trapped or unwilling to abandon themdespite warnings that muddy water running four meters (13 feet)deep in places may rise in the coming days. 
> ...

----------


## kingwilly

and the blame game continues....





> *Yudhoyono tells Greater Jakarta to mitigate annual flooding* 
> JAKARTA (Antara): President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono ordered authorities in the Greater Jakarta to design a concrete program to mitigate annual floods in the region, which often killed many people and damaged houses, properties and infrastructures. 
> "We need a joint serious effort to mitigate floods," he was quoted by _Antara_ news agency as saying in sideline of his visit to flood victims in Bekasi municipality Sunday. 
> This year flooding killed at least 20 people across the Greater Jakarta -- Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Bekasi, and Tangerang -- and displaced about 200,000 others. Water also inundated railway tracks and damaged other infrastructures. 
> Massive flooding in the capital is frequently also sparked by heavy rains in the upper areas -- Depok and Bogor -- as water from the areas flowed to the city through Ciliwung River. 
> The president told the local administrations in the Greater Jakarta to immediately draft the plan and to calculate the cost of flood infrastructure. 
> Regional autonomy is blamed for the difficulty to design integrated flood mitigation projects because each administration in the Greater Jakarta has its own plan. 
> The Jakarta city administration often blamed authorities in upper areas for excessive use of lands in their territories for housings and other facilities, which cause serious damage of green areas, needed to be maintained for water conservation. Meanwhile, authorities in the upper areas said Jakarta has to give compensation for lands in their respected territories, which should be maintained for water conservation. So far, there has been no institution in the central administration, which has power and wish to mediate their disputes. (**)

----------


## William

^good to see you back safe & sound mate  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

for any altruistic individuals out there.




> 24-hour centers for donations 
> *1. Urban Poor Consortium* 
> Contact person: Edi Saidi 
> Billy Moon Blok H-I/7 
> Phone: 
> + 62 21 8642915 
> + 62 21 86902407

----------


## kingwilly

The west, north and north-east appear to be the areas most badly effected. This story is a lot worse than mine....




> A Jakarta resident emailed the BBC News website about the impact floods have had on people's lives. 
> KUNAL TOPANDASANI
> 
>  Kunal Topandasani: Our house has become a refugee camp
> 
>  I live in Sunter, in northern Jakarta. There is about 30cm of water outside my house, which has slowly been rising. 
> Forty metres down the road the water reaches the waistline and further down you go, it gets deeper. We are lucky that our house was built on a higher ground. 
> All my neighbours are leaving their homes, as it's impossible to stay. Some go to nearby hotels, others stay in mosques. 
> Hotels are now housing people, as it is an emergency. But it's only for one night, after which they have to find another place. 
> ...

----------


## hillbilly

KW,

Is there anyway we can help you out? Looks like you got some more rain coming!

----------


## William

^ I got me an umbrella...

----------


## kingwilly

> KW,
> 
> Is there anyway we can help you out? Looks like you got some more rain coming!


 
Cheers mate that would be great, can you send me a boat, an uninterrupted satellite internet connection, and umm, i guess that's enough to start with.

----------


## sabang

Can you still flush your Loo when it's Flooded?
Buggered if you can here.

----------


## kingwilly

fotunately my toilets still work, but yes sewage systems do break down in floods, apparently all the end hotels in Jakarta have been filled by people (who can afford to stay in hotels).

here's a pic of the city, i'm in the badly affected green corridor to the left. things appear to be getting back to normal (excepting the fact that banks, internet, phone companies etc are still to get back to full capacity) 
I heard that one diesel generator was running the services for 70,000 mobile phones - hence the reason the service is non-existant and therefore crap.

----------


## lom

> fotunately my toilets still work, but yes sewage systems do break down in floods


Have you looked in the street ?
Ah, there swims my morning poo..  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

fellas! this thread has managed to remain free of innuendo, petty fights and tiolet humour for 50 posts! (prolly a record for me!)

dont kill it now!  :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

I remember helping with a donation just after the tsunami, but it turns out my dosh was nicked by "influential persons" in Phuket.  I won't be doing that again...  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

^ agreed, there is also a load of ppl collecting money at all the traffic lights, no guarantee of anything really....



my local river that gives our complex the name Riverpark....  a friend of mine suggested that I dont want to _live_ anywhere near a place that has RIVER in the name. the road is to the left of the pic...





the road out of my place.. water receding now ... a little like BenBaa's hair! 



and now everyone is busy fishing in the flood waters rivers....

my driver says that there is plenty of fish in the river and it is very delicious.....

i dont think i'd be eating out of that flood water anyway....

----------


## stroller

> my driver says that there is plenty of fish in the river and it is very delicious.....


There's a positive side to everything...Some unexpected perks for everyone.
And just think of all the donated money influential folks can use to replace their damaged cars with a new model - isn't it wonderful?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> my driver says that there is plenty of fish in the river and it is very delicious.....
> 
> 
> There's a positive side to everything...Some unexpected perks for everyone.
> And just think of all the donated money influential folks can use to replace their damaged cars with a new model - isn't it wonderful?


absolutely correct, unfortunately it is the way of the world, having said that there is also a set of genuinely altruistic ppl out there also, and it can pay not to be too cynical all of the time, no?

----------


## kingwilly

more rain and thunder storms, however home of KW flood free...




> *Storms bring fresh floods to battered Jakarta* 
> 
> JAKARTA (Agencies): Heavy rain inundated low-lying parts of theIndonesian capital before dawn Thursday, compounding the miseryof some 200,000 people already forced from their homes by thecity's worst flooding in years, witnesses said. 
> A break in the rain Wednesday led to some of the filthy waterreceding, enabling residents and emergency workers in this cityof 12 million to begin a daunting clean up operation. 
> But overnight fresh rain in Jakarta and in its upper areas --Depok and Bogor -- water up again in many parts of the city,according to Elshinta new radio. 
> Many residents have to return to the temporary sheltersThursday because their houses were inundated again Thursdayalthough many of them have began removing muds covering floors oftheir houses Wednesday. 
> "We spent yesterday mopping and scrubbing and now the watershave come again," said Haji Jajan, 52. "I'm tired, but what canwe do?" he was quoted by _AP_ news agency as saying. 
> Harun, a resident of Rawa Barat district in South Jakarta,expressed their disappointment as water inundated again theirhouse after he cleaned up along Wednesday. 
> "I have bought chemical liquid to make sure that my housewould be free from any dangerous microbes. But water came againToday," Harun added. 
> ...

----------


## kingwilly

FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE: A husband and his wife, residents of Cawang Pulo, East Jakarta still try to find their belongings using a safety boat although their house has been flooded for days. Floods have inundated many parts of Jakarta since Friday last week. _(JP/P.J.Leo)_

----------


## kingwilly

^ I suppose this should get moved to the indo subforum .... no?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

...no

----------


## kingwilly

bump.

It is a year and a day since the 'worst floods in 5 years'....

looks like this year is gonna be even worse. Airport is apparently closed with 1000's of people stranded.

I may be posting some new pics over the next coupple of days!

----------


## Mid

ain't MtD heading your way this week-end ?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ain't MtD heading your way this week-end ?


yes he did, his plane was delayed 8 hours or something, because the road to the airport was closed for 4 days due to flooding  :rofl: 

but i noticed today this article in the local paper (I'm currently overseas)

this is near my place...  :Sad:  hope my house is not flooded or if it is the maid has sorted out everything...




> *Rain in Bogor causes floods in South Jakarta*
> 
> *Mustaqim Adamrah* , The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Fri, 04/18/2008 12:43 PM | Headlines 
> 
> 
> *FLOOD WOES:* Residents living near the Pasanggrahan River in Bintaro, South Jakarta take shelter in a tent they erected Thursday. (JP/R. Berto Wedhatama)Flooding in South Jakarta's Kebayoran Lama and Pesanggrahan since late Wednesday has forced some residents to leave their homes and disrupted traffic. 
> Rain in upstream Bogor, West Java, is being blamed for the flooding, which authorities say could continue until Friday. 
> Manager of Jakarta's Crisis Center, Heru Joko Santoso, said the Meteorology and Geophysics Agency (BMG) forecast Bogor and Puncak, both in West Java, would see three or four days of heavy rain, followed by several days of sunshine. 
> "This patters is expected to prevail all month -- the transition period between the rainy season and the dry season," he told _The Jakarta Post_. 
> ...


really? hmmmmm

----------

